

Anonymous hacker claims he broke into wind turbine systems - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/041711-anonymous-hacker-claims-he-broke.html

======
jrockway
"Click here to turn the wind turbine into a really big fan."

("Coolest" hack ever, you could say...)

------
Tangaroa
The hacker was dumb to have identified himself as a company employee who was
fired under bad circumstances. HR could probably give the police a short list
of suspects by Tuesday.

~~~
kissickas
Unless he wasn't... if so it was a pretty good idea.

~~~
jrockway
Indeed. Imagine that you hated your boss and he was fired, but you still
wanted some revenge. A few screenshots and a trivial "story" later, and you're
in business.

